# Suche Handbuch für Mainboard "Winfast 760m02-gx-6ls"



## fischer-ttd (25. Apr. 2009)

Servus..

Ich suche für ein Mainboard "*Winfast 760m02-gx-6ls*" ein Benutzerhandbuch oder alternativ die Pin-Belegung von "*FP1*" für Power, Reset, HDD etc. 

Unter Google findet man zwar diverse Seiten für Treiber und Herstellerverweise..aber das Manual gibt es nicht 

Eventuell kann hier jemand helfen. Herzlichen Dank im Voraus!


Pins

2 4 6 8 x
1 3 5 7 9


----------



## semafe (1. Mai 2009)

*winfast 760m02-gx-gls*

Hallo, ich habe das selbe board,

winfast 760m02-gx-6ls

ich kann dir n foto schicken, wenn du mir den soundtreiber schicken könntest oder n link,

ich finde nähmlich keinen dazu, habe sokel 754

mfg semafe


----------



## fischer-ttd (2. Mai 2009)

*winfast 760m02-gx-gls*

Hallo semafe,

das sollte kein Problem sein. Ich habe eine Auto-Installer Datei mit "DriverGenius" erstellt..da sind alle Treiber vom Board drin. Gesichert habe ich dabei die Treiber für Win2000. Es ist eine EXE-Datei die Dich wie in der Hardwareübersicht, die zu installierenden Treiber selbst auszuwählen lässt.

Die Datei selbst ist ca. 16 MB gross und ich würde sie im RAR-Format splitten falls Du eine Beschränkung der Postfachgrösse hast. Dafür bräuchte ich dann Deine eMail-Adresse.

Schöne Grüße

Tom


----------



## fischer-ttd (2. Mai 2009)

*winfast 760m02-gx-gls*

2. Alternative:

Ich habe von der Installation noch ein Abbild in Acronis True-Image11. Das könnte ich mit dem VMware Converter in eine virtuelle Maschine umwandeln und Dir schreiben welcher Treiber sich dahinter verbirgt. Den kannst Du Dir dann bei z.B. www.driverguide.com herunterladen. Dafür ist eine einmalige kostenlose Registrierung notwendig

Schöne Grüße

Tom


----------



## fischer-ttd (2. Mai 2009)

*winfast 760m02-gx-gls*

Hallo semafe

der Soundtreiber den Du für das Board benötigst ist :

SoundMax Version 5.12.01.5410

Du findest den Download für Win2000/XP unter folgendem Link

http://de.nodevice.com/driver/company/sound_max.html

Schöne Grüße

Tom


----------



## semafe (4. Mai 2009)

*Panel 1*

brauchst du noch die anleitung für die power, reset und co anstecker?


----------



## fischer-ttd (4. Mai 2009)

*Winfast 760m02-gx-6ls*

Hi semafe,

ja die Anleitung brauche ich noch )


----------



## fischer-ttd (21. Mai 2009)

*winfast 760m02-gx-gls*

Nachdem semafe die Lösung leider nicht geliefert hat, musste ein anderes Board von Winfast für die Belegung der Pins von FP1 die Lösung liefern.

Pins FP1 

2 4 6 8 x
1 3 5 7 9


1 + 3 HDLED
2 + 4 POWERLED
5 + 7 RESET
6 + 8 POWER

X Frei


----------

